

Anonymous Hacks Official North Korean Social Media Accounts - uptown
http://readwrite.com/2013/04/04/anonymous-hacks-official-north-korean-twitter-account

======
kakkou
And this is going to help the conflict how..?

It's clear that this new leader believes he has something to prove to the
world. This only serves to aggravate the situation. By hacking his accounts
and posting insulting photos, they just give him more reason to carry on with
this pointless endeavor.

